# [SOLVED] [X11] Instalacja serwera X

## Andrzej1309

Jako, że poprzedni mój wątek (niezgodny z regulaminem - rozgadałem się  :Smile:  ) został zamknięty.

W manulau przed instalacją serwera X mam ustawić zmienne w /etc/make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

po wydaniu polecenia: 

```
# emerge -pv xorg-server 
```

Czy ma to jakieś znaczenie? 

A może lepiej wpierw zainstalować sterownik Nvidia?Last edited by Andrzej1309 on Sat Dec 15, 2007 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge --info

emerge -ptv xorg-server
```

Jaką masz kartę graficzną? Podaj dokładną wersję.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## mistix

Bez znaczenia i tak będziesz musiał zainstalować sterowniki do grafy ręcznie.

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Pokaż wyniki:
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> 
> ...

 

Ups... i tu mam problem jestem tylko pod konsolą (pisze z drugiego kompa), zapisałem wyniki do plików, ale nie mam pomysłu jak je zapodać na drugiego kompa w sieci  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Jaką masz kartę graficzną? Podaj dokładną wersję.

 

GeForce 6600GT

----------

## SlashBeast

Dodaj poprostu VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa" do make.conf i emerguj xserver, w depsach polecą sterowniki.

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Dodaj poprostu VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa" do make.conf i emerguj xserver, w depsach polecą sterowniki.

 

Zastosowałem się do zaleceń.

Wraz z serwerem X zainstalowały się stery do nVidia.

Poustawiałem wszystko zgodnie z manualem dotyczącym serwera X i karty nVidia.

z poziomu użytkownika 

```
 $ startx 
```

 logo nVidia, następnie czarne tło i kursor, myszka chodzi, wygląda na to że jest OK

przechodzimy do pkt.

" Sprawdzanie statusu bezpośredniego renderowania"

```
$ glxinfo | grep direct

Error: unable to open display (null)
```

 :Crying or Very sad:   co przeoczyłem ??

----------

## katoda

Musisz to odpalić spod konsoli w Xach

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *katoda wrote:*   

> Musisz to odpalić spod konsoli w Xach

 

Dzięki, an to nie wpadłem  :Smile: 

Sprawdziłem na innym kompie (Fedora).

Tzn. czas na instalację Gnome  :Smile: 

Chyba się zdecyduję na wersję light, z tego co widzę od razu ma zamiar instalować Firefoxa.

Zastanawiam się czy nie wyłączyć w flagach ipv6 ?

----------

## matiit

Wyłącz globalnie.

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> Wyłącz globalnie.

 

właśnie wyłączyłem i tak przy okazji polecenie:

```
emerge -eav system
```

119 pakietów do przebudowania !!

aż się boję 

```
emerge -eav world
```

sądziłem, że ma to związek z wyłączeniem ipv6, lecz nie.

do aktualizacji między innymi X-y i sterowniki nvidia, od wczorajszej instalacji X i setrów nic nie zmieniałem  :Sad: 

Czy to normalne, dać Yes ??

----------

## matiit

```
emerge -avuND world
```

----------

## Andrzej1309

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -avuND world
> ```
> ...

 

wynik:

Total: 0 packages   :Smile: 

Tak myślę, czy w końcu nie zapuścić gnome-light, bo mnie już nogi bolą od łażenia od kompa do kompa  :Smile: 

A jak się uda to pomyślę o flagach ( bardziej szczegółowo ) i stopniowo ponownie zaktualizuję system.

Chyba, że głupoty piszę ?

----------

